# "System" task in task manager



## shifty302

I noticed the past couple of days that System (no .exe) has been running constantly, almost always at 60,916K. I cannot end the process, and if I select end process tree I get a shutdown message with a countdown. This is a new task that I haven't seen before, I ran malwarebytes, ad-aware, spybot, and vundofix without success. Anyone else have experience with this issue?


----------



## WhitPhil

It's a normal process. Essentially the XP "kernel".
You should have always seen it there.

There must be some "tweak" that hides/unhides the process, as there was a similar post asking the same question within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## shifty302

Thanks! I tried searching various sites but it's difficult when my terms were "system, task manager", etc. To many common words to find the exact problem!


----------



## karbo

WhitPhil,

Mine is running at 240 Kb every time I look at it. It seems to be a concern for quite a few people lately. 60000 Kb is not normal.

Look at this thread.


----------



## ozzmosisx

i had the same problem. AVG 8.0 anti virus software caused it for me. i was over 60000k in system process and after i removed it im down to 230k, but now im looking for a new antivirus


----------



## karbo

I was just thinking that a background scannner could be the culprit, like an antivirus or antispyware program.

If AVG is indeed the culprit, it's a hog and they should revise the software.


----------



## karbo

shifty302 said:


> I noticed the past couple of days that System (no .exe) has been running constantly, almost always at 60,916K. I cannot end the process, and if I select end process tree I get a shutdown message with a countdown. This is a new task that I haven't seen before, I ran malwarebytes, ad-aware, spybot, and vundofix without success. Anyone else have experience with this issue?


Do you have AVG version 8.0?


----------



## perfume

Dear Karbo,
Congratulations are awaiting you from me ,as you are JUST SEVEN SHORT OF 2000 POSTS (KNOWLEDGEBLE AND HELPFUL POSTS)!:up:

My "System" under image name is up in the sky at 57,600KB!! As you know KIS2009 is really hogging resources!Explorer.exe is using up 29,000 KB! The Memeo backup.exe ( which came with the EXTN.HDD- Free Agent Pro) is using up 20,000KB, KIS is hogging 50,800KB! FF is using up 56,000KB. How much is your ESET hogging?

The Doctors at Harvard were not so pleased with my Hunger!They literally caned me when mom mentioned about my nocturnal raids on the fridge! The one thing they were happy with was about my physique(Lean,Mean Machine). The Head of the Department finally told my parents that they have to be "cruel to be kind" for my sake! Spotted some cute nurses there,slapping my hands away!!


----------



## perfume

I should have sent this thumbnail in my last post,sorry! It shows if only you look carefully how much these A-V's hog resources! Kaspersky is third in the list, an un-envious position to be!


----------



## karbo

ESET Smart Security is hogging a big 6636 Kb and System is at 240 kb!


----------



## karbo

I'm dedicating my 2000th post to perfume for his friendship, wisdom, and personal fight against illness!


----------



## perfume

Dear Karbo,
Iam simply overwhelmed by emotions! Words fail me and i cannot see the screen properly! Wish i could hug u!


----------



## karbo

Well, I'm hugging the screen right now!


----------



## perfume

Dear WhitPhil and Karbo,
Your comments on this thumbnail of my pc's performance, please!


----------



## WhitPhil

perfume said:


> Your comments on this thumbnail of my pc's performance, please!


It shows a CPU usage of 58%. If you are not actually running something in the background,this should be substantially lower.
Bring up Taskmanager, Processes Tab
Double click on the column header CPU twice.
What are the top 3 processes and their CPU percentage?

RAM is certainly not an issue. You have 3 GBs(or maybe 4 with XP seeing 3) installed with 2GBs available.

And, 56 processess is certainly "normalish".


----------



## perfume

Dear WhitPhil,
Thank you!


----------

